# New York Shooter's School & Certification Course May 4-6, 2012



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

South Point Archery in Patchogue, NY (Long Island) is hosting the School of Advanced Archery and Instructor Certification. The instructor is NFAA Master Coach Bernie Pellerite. This will be held on May 4-6, 2012. Fee to attend class is $350. If you would like to attend the class, contact Jared at 631-289-3399. If no answer, leave message. Will call you back. 

This school is an ADVANCED CERTIFIED INSTRUCTOR COURSE. NFAA certification is free of charge to NFAA members. Others may join at the school if you wish. (Our certification is also available w/o joining). Students will receive an "analysis/critique video" of themselves to take home. Curriculum includes tuning, bow set up, form, aiming, execution, practice regimen, mental programming, judging yardage, tournament nerves, back tension, target panic, buck fever & many more!! We've worked with hundreds of shooters to cure their target panic & buck fever etc....including TED NUGENT, BYRON FERGUSON, MYLES KELLER and PETE SHEPLEY. Our past students have won 156 National & World Championships & have set records in the last 10 yrs. 
Hours on Fri...3-9:30. Sat...8-5. Sun...8-6:30. If you only monitor the course (no personal critique)...$200. For more info call 614-322-1038...Bernie or Jan. Or, to book the school call Jared at 631-289-3399.

It will be FUN...COME & JOIN US!!

Master Coach Bernie Pellerite, Robinhood Videos


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

big bump for a great coach, you guys better sigh up now


----------

